# Mum's chickens _ WIP



## zahira

Hi all,
So I thought I'd post what I am working on. I am painting my Mum's chicken for her as a surprise. I took a photo of her garden. Then took photo's of her 3 favorite chickens in the coop and are merging the lot. Took heaps of photos of the chickens to get the 3 I am using!! I'll post the painting next


----------



## zahira

Here's what I am doing...


----------



## Desdichado

Great idea Zahira, and I love the path location you're using. I hope you are planning to use that streetlamp to make the painting unique to your property. Look forward to the finished work. (-:


----------



## zahira

Desdichado said:


> Great idea Zahira, and I love the path location you're using. I hope you are planning to use that streetlamp to make the painting unique to your property. Look forward to the finished work. (-:




Yep definitely adding the light, the areas behind have just been a bit wet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCurley

This is coming along really nice!


----------



## Susan Mulno

What a great gift! She will love it!


----------



## zahira

Thanks Ladies, it felt like it has taken forever to get to paint the chickens!! I was itching to continue all weekend but family time is also my focus. Bring on tuesday night art group!


----------



## zahira

So I'm closing in on this one , thought I'd post an update. This has ended up being quite an ambitious painting, so many elements, and such decorative chickens!!!

I've taken the photo on an angle to avoid shine.


----------



## abt2k15

really good approach and the piece looks quite impressive already!


----------



## Desdichado

Really looking the part now Zahira. Top class work.


----------



## zahira

Thanks guys 

Mum my loves her chickens, I can't wait to give it to her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Susan Mulno

It really is a wonderful piece!


----------



## dickhutchings

Wow! Great work.
Could you tell me what technique you used to make brown feathers with the white edges. I'm guessing a Filbert with white on one side and brown paint on the other.


----------



## zahira

dickhutchings said:


> Wow! Great work.
> Could you tell me what technique you used to make brown feathers with the white edges. I'm guessing a Filbert with white on one side and brown paint on the other.




My art mentor suggested as above (brown one side, white other) when I asked his advice. I tried it and it didn't work.

So I painted the white crescent with a little liner brush then pulled away from it with a the brown on a small filbert.


----------



## queen

Nice idea!! She is gonna love this for sure!!


----------



## TerryCurley

This is a wonderful painting! Anybody would love to receive it as a present for sure!


----------



## zahira

So I thought I better post the finished artwork, showed my mum last night - she loves it!!

"Ain't nobody here" oil on canvas board 16" x 12" (40cm x 50cm)

Named because I kept sing that song 'Ain't nobody here but us Chickens' while I was painting it, driving my hubby nuts lol


----------



## just

That turned out well. Great job


----------



## Desdichado

Great stuff Zahira. Respect for a job well done.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow! Well done! :vs_clap:


----------



## johnok

I like the step by step images... I liked seeing the development.


John


----------



## TerryCurley

This came out fantastic.


----------

